# ESTJ 5w6 says hello



## The Hammer

Hello,

After lurking here for the last 5 years, I’ve decided to finally make an account. I’ve mistyped many times since finding out about MBTI and Enneagram, since the profiles tend to be rather stereotypical and it took a lot of analysis to separate the stereotypes from the core characteristics.

ESTJ seems to fit best how I cognitively function, As my primary focus tends to be on productivity and organizing the external world from my duties to my personal belongings. I also have a well-developed Ne that sometimes overpowers my Si, which made me initially think that I was an intuitive. As for Enneagram, I’m almost certain that I’m in the head center but I’m still looking into it, so 5w6 seems to fit as I resonate with the 5’s desire to seek understanding of the world around them and being avaricious for knowledge as a means of dealing with reality (and a fun source of distraction).

Looking forward to fruitful and stimulating discussions with you all


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings The Hammer and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum The Hammer. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Coburn

Welcome, longtime lurker! Good to have another ESTJ on the site. You should swing by the ESTJ Clubhouse in the ESTJ subforum.

Also, what finally pushed you to make an account?


----------



## The Hammer

Pilot said:


> Welcome, longtime lurker! Good to have another ESTJ on the site. You should swing by the ESTJ Clubhouse in the ESTJ subforum.
> 
> Also, what finally pushed you to make an account?


Thanks Pilot, pleased to meet you. I wanted to interact with people who were as interested in typology as I am instead of just observing, and Personalitycafe is a unique and informative forum out of the ones I've lurked on.

I will definitely visit the Clubhouse, it sounds very cool.


----------



## Pinina

Welcome! As Pilot said, it's always nice with another ESTJ! What made you interested in typology to start with?


----------



## The Hammer

Pinina said:


> Welcome! As Pilot said, it's always nice with another ESTJ! What made you interested in typology to start with?


Thanks for the warm welcome Pinina . What made me look into typology was the fact that I felt different around my peers growing up, that there were things they did that were illogical to me. I wanted to to understand why that was the case, so I researched a lot in psychology since then till I came across the MBTI. I didn't take it seriously at first, but in the last couple of years I looked much deeper into it as well as the enneagram. Those two systems helped me understand a lot about myself and others and its been very beneficial.


----------



## Retsu

Bitchin. Already seen you in the clubhouse. I'm the proprietor. Wipe your feet on the way in.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Right before I logged onto this site, I was just thinking of how ESTJ 5w6s are the most badass people ever. It's something that often crosses my mind.


----------



## The Hammer

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Right before I logged onto this site, I was just thinking of how ESTJ 5w6s are the most badass people ever. It's something that often crosses my mind.


Wow what a coincidence. Thanks. Have you encountered any before? If so, how are they like? It doesn't seem to be a usual combination.


----------



## The Hammer

Retsu said:


> Bitchin. Already seen you in the clubhouse. I'm the proprietor. Wipe your feet on the way in.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks. Already did that, wouldn't think of dirtying such a fine piece of architecture .


----------



## Amelia

Thats a pretty interesting type mix you've got there. I'm a 5w6 and an INTP. 
Ive heard that a 5w6 isn't so common with ESTJs. 
Anywho, welcome to the site. Im also extremely new here. Lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The Hammer said:


> Wow what a coincidence. Thanks. Have you encountered any before? If so, how are they like? It doesn't seem to be a usual combination.


Not in real life, but they just seem like the kind of people who would either save the world by defeating, or destroy the world by summoning, Cthulhu.


----------



## The Hammer

Amelia said:


> Thats a pretty interesting type mix you've got there. I'm a 5w6 and an INTP.
> Ive heard that a 5w6 isn't so common with ESTJs.
> Anywho, welcome to the site. Im also extremely new here. Lol


Thanks Amelia, right back at you. Yes, it is a weird mix, but it explains why I come off as introverted despite being an extravert that is energized by the external environment. 5w6 is a common type among INTPs, I even mistyped as one for a while. But after meeting an INTP IRL, I realized I'm not. They have amazing minds, its like a huge structure in which each piece of information builds on the other through rigorous logic. Its fascinating to see. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Bear987




----------



## The Hammer

Thanks @Bear987


----------



## Amelia

The Hammer said:


> Thanks Amelia, right back at you. Yes, it is a weird mix, but it explains why I come off as introverted despite being an extravert that is energized by the external environment. 5w6 is a common type among INTPs, I even mistyped as one for a while. But after meeting an INTP IRL, I realized I'm not. They have amazing minds, its like a huge structure in which each piece of information builds on the other through rigorous logic. Its fascinating to see. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


Thank you! you as well.


----------

